# Fun in the sun!



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was using the pool on Thursday and Emy decided she wanted some fun in the sun too. Zoey won't come near the pool and stays inside when I get in it. Tess stays in but will come out occasionally to check on me but then right back inside. I leave the door open a little so they can come out if they want. 
Emy isn't afraid of anything and is so full of herself. She wanted in that pool so bad. 

When Emy was lost for that week she was found at a lake soaking wet chasing ducks. Maybe the ducks taught her to swim. 


Emy just had a bath on Tuesday so I really didn't think it was a very good idea for her to go for a swim. 









She wouldn't leave me alone and would run around and around the pool LOL


















She just wouldn't give up so I put the float by the edge and she climbed on.


















She loved it and rolled around all over the float









She's working on her tan









more rolling and getting wetter









Then she went for it!









I put her out and she just kept watching me wanting back in










This was on Thursday so Friday I took her shopping and got her a life jacket. Tess said she could use her sunglasses. (I think Tess actually said "have" her sunglasses because she hates them)


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I just love these pictures! That little twerp is fearless! Nissa has that same life vest. I think it's so cute!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh Emy is a little doll! And seems to be quite the risk taker LOL.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh I already love her she has a great personality!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Jane I am killing myself laughing at Emy in her sunglasses and life jacket. It's the sunglasses I'm laughing at. They look like goggles on that little face. :smrofl: She's such a pistol! I also love the look on Zoey's face in the last picture, like "Why did she get presents and I didn't?" I love the pool pictures. You are right, Emy is fearless. :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Emy looks SO flippin' cute in her life jacket!!! I can't believe she loves the water...that is too cool! I love the pics of her lounging in the pool, omg! :wub:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

You are really going to have to watch that girl, she may go out for the olympics. I love the pictures. I just love them when they act like they really love doing something like that. She might need a bikini swimsuit now. I can just see her sunning with the sunglasses and swimsuit. :wub: 

Lucy


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awww.what can i say.i just love her too.so cute. :wub: :wub:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

what a sweet lovie, and loves adventure, too-she is going to add a lot to your family, that's for sure!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

How fun is that!!! She is too cute on that float!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh how sweet!!!! She sure it daring!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jul 18 2009, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807210


> I just love these pictures! That little twerp is fearless! Nissa has that same life vest. I think it's so cute![/B]


Kim she is a twerp and she is fearless. LOL I was so surprised she wanted in the pool, Zoey and Tess would never do that! 


QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Jul 18 2009, 11:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807212


> Oh Emy is a little doll! And seems to be quite the risk taker LOL.[/B]



Thanks! Emy is a risk taker and so full of herself! 


QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 18 2009, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807215


> Oh I already love her she has a great personality!!!!! :wub:[/B]


Thanks Maggie! She really does have the cutest little personality! She isn't afraid of anything and plays all the time. I wish you could meet her. 


QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jul 18 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807216


> Oh Jane I am killing myself laughing at Emy in her sunglasses and life jacket. It's the sunglasses I'm laughing at. They look like goggles on that little face. :smrofl: She's such a pistol! I also love the look on Zoey's face in the last picture, like "Why did she get presents and I didn't?" I love the pool pictures. You are right, Emy is fearless. :smrofl: :smrofl:[/B]


Thanks Elaine! I've laughed at her quite a bit myself, she doesn't even mind the jacket or sunglasses. Tess thinks she goofy because she really didn't like those sunglasses and she's thrilled they were passed down to Emy. 


QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 19 2009, 12:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807226


> Emy looks SO flippin' cute in her life jacket!!! I can't believe she loves the water...that is too cool! I love the pics of her lounging in the pool, omg! :wub:[/B]


Thanks! Lisa I can't tell you how shocked I was when she got on that float! I took the camera out because I wanted to get pictures of her running around the pool but I never dreamed I'd get some of her in the pool. LOL 


QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jul 19 2009, 01:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807232


> You are really going to have to watch that girl, she may go out for the olympics. I love the pictures. I just love them when they act like they really love doing something like that. She might need a bikini swimsuit now. I can just see her sunning with the sunglasses and swimsuit. :wub:
> 
> Lucy[/B]


Thanks! I think by the end of the summer she may just be ready for the Olympics! I love that she actually likes getting in the pool. I'm still wondering if those ducks have anything to do with her loving the water LOL


QUOTE (frankie @ Jul 19 2009, 01:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807233


> awww.what can i say.i just love her too.so cute. :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thanks! She's fitting right in and this little girl is so much fun. 

QUOTE (SueC @ Jul 19 2009, 02:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807237


> what a sweet lovie, and loves adventure, too-she is going to add a lot to your family, that's for sure![/B]


Thanks! She's already a hit with Zoey, they play all the time. Tess isn't much of a player but she's starting to like her more everyday and has gotten in on the action a few times now. 

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Jul 19 2009, 07:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807256


> How fun is that!!! She is too cute on that float![/B]


Thanks! I still smile every time I think about her climbing on that float like she knew what she was doing. 



QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jul 19 2009, 08:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807273


> oh how sweet!!!! She sure it daring![/B]



Thanks! After seeing Hunter's pictures in the pool I think they need to get together for a swim day! Emy could teach him how to use floats and Hunter could teach Emy how to swim around in the pool. What a sight that would be!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, those are the cutest pictures!!! I really enjoyed the pics and the narration!! She is a pistol, isn't she!!! I'm glad she had such fun!!

Your pool and outdoor area is gorgeous! You are so lucky to have such a lovely place to relax....


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So cute!!! I want to be on the mattress with her floating around in the pool!
Looks like such fun! Thanks for sharing these great pics!!!
Always wanted to see if Mateo or Mia liked the water....maybe someday we will see.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

omg these are great -- so cute and love her knew swim duds


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 19 2009, 11:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807308


> Ohhhh, those are the cutest pictures!!! I really enjoyed the pics and the narration!! She is a pistol, isn't she!!! I'm glad she had such fun!!
> 
> Your pool and outdoor area is gorgeous! You are so lucky to have such a lovely place to relax....[/B]


Thanks! I never dreamed when I took the camera out I'd get pictures of her in the pool. I just thought I'd get some of her running around the pool.
She is a pistol!!

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jul 19 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807342


> So cute!!! I want to be on the mattress with her floating around in the pool!
> Looks like such fun! Thanks for sharing these great pics!!!
> Always wanted to see if Mateo or Mia liked the water....maybe someday we will see.[/B]


Thanks!! Mateo and Mia just might surprise you and hop right in. Zoey and Tess have no interest in the pool at all but Emy seems to love it. 


QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 19 2009, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807343


> omg these are great -- so cute and love her knew swim duds[/B]


Thanks! We haven't got to try out her swim duds yet but hopefully she'll like it as much when she has her jacket on. I'll know the next hot day!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - those are just too cute! All she needs now on that float is maybe a gin and tonic and an iPhone to keep in touch with her landlocked
sisters! :wub:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh, these pics are so cute!! What a special little girl!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is just precious........I love her personality!!! Going for the gold.....loves that water!!! .......and I might add, cute as a button!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Jane! Summer has just gotten a little more exciting at your house!!!!! I'd love to have a pool for the kids!!!!!! Great pictures, I'm still smiling....imagining what fun Emy is having in her wonderful new home!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hi jane ..just how cute can a little dog be ..Emy is a little darling ..wonderfull pics :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG Emy I truly enjoyed pictures your mom shared of you . . .I bet you are a mermaid in another life . . you are totally fearless and sooo darn cute with that wet look . . .thanks for sharing :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How adorable!!! Just precious!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

(((((JANE)))))) I want that water baby :wub: please  love the pictures


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 19 2009, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807591


> OMG - those are just too cute! All she needs now on that float is maybe a gin and tonic and an iPhone to keep in touch with her landlocked
> sisters! :wub:[/B]


Thanks! I'll have to let her use my iphone and maybe give her a lemonade LOL 
I think she's going to need a bigger & better float so she can share. That's just not big enough for both of us and I end up with strange tan lines. 

QUOTE (PreciousPups @ Jul 20 2009, 08:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807661


> Oh, these pics are so cute!! What a special little girl![/B]


Thanks, she really is a special little girl. 


QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jul 20 2009, 09:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807663


> She is just precious........I love her personality!!! Going for the gold.....loves that water!!! .......and I might add, cute as a button!!!!![/B]



Thanks so much! She has so much personality and the other 2 are having a hard time keeping up with her. 

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 20 2009, 09:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807669


> Oh Jane! Summer has just gotten a little more exciting at your house!!!!! I'd love to have a pool for the kids!!!!!! Great pictures, I'm still smiling....imagining what fun Emy is having in her wonderful new home![/B]


Thanks Pat! Emy has brought new life to this house for sure. She reminds me so much of Zoey, always into something (in a good way) :wub: 



QUOTE (jodublin @ Jul 20 2009, 09:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807672


> hi jane ..just how cute can a little dog be ..Emy is a little darling ..wonderfull pics :wub:[/B]


Thanks Jo! Emy really is a sweetheart. 


QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jul 20 2009, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807791


> OMG Emy I truly enjoyed pictures your mom shared of you . . .I bet you are a mermaid in another life . . you are totally fearless and sooo darn cute with that wet look . . .thanks for sharing :wub:[/B]


Thanks! She is fearless and I'm trying to decide it that's a good thing :blush: 

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jul 20 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807796


> How adorable!!! Just precious!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thanks Lynn! She's moved right in like she's always lived her and she's keeping us all entertained. 



QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 20 2009, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807829


> (((((JANE)))))) I want that water baby :wub: please  love the pictures[/B]


Paula be careful what you wish for, Tess might pack her up and send her to you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok this has got to be my new fave of all the SM pics!!! I love that girl!!! 










What a gift she has been. How are the other two doing with her?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Emy is adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: She looks so happy on your pool float!!! :biggrin:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

OMG! i love the pics, so adorable, she's so brave. The "play by play" commentary is hilarious! I love the one of her tanning! LOL


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

so cute!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww those photos are sooo cute lol :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww those photos are sooo cute lol :wub:


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Those are the cutest pictures!!!! Love her on the float laying out!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Those photos are absolutely adorable!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Those are such great photos, she is adorable.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Could she get any cuter...my goodness, what great pics ! I love it when they lay with their little legs back like that. She is loving the pool.
And the lifejacket/glasses....LOL, soooooo cute !!! You must have loved it.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG Emy is a trip! What a girl! I literally cracked up seeing these pictures. You really must be enjoying her! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats on your new addition!! She's such a pretty girl :wub: :wub: adorable little water baby :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, what a cutiepie ya got there. I'm gone a few days & you slip in another gorgeous girl. Congrats, Emy :wub: is quite a little adventurer.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

:goodpost: 

Love all the photos! Thanks for sharing! Emy is so funny! B) Love the new lifejacket and sunglasses outfit too!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

She's a water puppy! Adorable.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg that pic of her on the float working on her tan , priceless. these r just too cute!!! and yes i am in agreement she needs a two piece!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Those pictures are just darling........she is so cute laying on the float and I love her in her sunglasses and float vest!! You captured her well on camera!!!:chili:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh I love those pictures. heini would never swim 

I wish we could join and he could learn from your baby :aktion033:

I am glad you bought a life jacket. my first thought was, ohhh how dangerous **:blush:

your little swim-girl is very pretty :wub::wub:*


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice to see the girls again jane .great photos xxxx


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

lol! Great pool photos!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

How adorable are these pics???? LOVE her !!!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, those pics made me laugh. So cute! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Very cute! Mercedes loves to drink the pool water:blink:and she did go for a swim back in Jan on one of the coldest days. 

Cathy


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwww! so cute!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh love these pictures so much ^_^ 

Jane, please take tones of fun in the sun pictures this coming summer 

These really put a smile on my face 

hugs
Kat


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

ohhh, these are the sweetest pics!!:Sooo cute:
what an adorable baby she is, love her!!:wub:


----------

